# Slayer 70, Mod. 2004 - Tretlager 4-kant Daten...



## rur36 (8. August 2006)

Hi,

o.g. Rahmen habe ich erstanden und möchte den Rahmen nun aufbauen. Aus meinem ´RM Fanatik möchte ich das Lager nicht ausbauen, den rahmen möchte ich später komplett abgeben...

Daher, welches Maß muss das Lager haben ?

- 68mm ist kla, aber die Länge ist mir noch etwas schleierhaft.

Habe ein Race Face Ketteblatt, 3-fach.

Thx
Ralph


----------



## el Lingo (8. August 2006)

nicht so schnell, du brauchst ein lager mit 73mm breite und bei der welle würde ich mal grob auf 113mm tippen. mit kettenführung wirst du ja wohl nicht fahren, daher sollte dann alles passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

